# 2011 Hargreaves on Miss Lisa Too - Snapper & a cobe!



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

My guest anglers this year were to brothers JD (16) and Matt (11) with Mr. Noah 

Heading to the pass we made bait - and kids had some fun with the skibi rig - the bad news was the lumpy SW seas and JD did not get along - i have to admire that young man - never complained - sat up front- through a rain shower- never said a word - but puked every time the boat slowed down. Though he wanted to hang, it was apparent he could not hold any fluids down - so we returned to the dock and got JD ashore. 

At Matt's request - I set him up with a spinning rod, small hook and cut squid, and he went to work getting some nice pin fish. I heard him yelp- and 19 inch redfish is flopping on the Dock! 

About 1230 we set out to East with Matt & Noah, and we settle down on some rocks, and put the chum bag over. Pretty soon we had reds up near the surface, and boated several in 8-9 lb range. We had a lot of live bait so we started spicing up the chum slick with line pin fish and pilchards - and the AJs crashed the party. It was wild - AJs and snapper rocketing up to hit the bait within one or two seconds.

Saw something I had never seen before, a red snapper get air! one shot up and hit a bait and came all the way out of the water ! 

We had our 6 snapper - and we were trying to get pass the reds and AJ to the one or two black snapper in the chum slick when a nice cobia shows up - I got her to eat a big chunk of cut bait (something the AJs would not chase down) and put the gaff in a fish that weighed in at 49 lb!

We had Matt on the board with his redfish 2.7 lb. but his 8.9 lb snapper did not quite make it. 

Day two - the gulf was bumpy again - so JD bowed out - so with Matt and Noah we heading to the pass. We trolled for hard tails and spanish - and got several. We pull a few hardtails around the mass with no joy. 

We pushed to the SW - for I-10 rubbles,and found a pile with no boats! 
Current ripping, and tea -colored water , we got a hook and threw over the chum bag. The snapper were mid depth but we had lots of sharks and got rocked by either grouper or AJs - we got the blacks going and pulled a few - and ever got a pup cobia.

With a limit of reds we ran North and troll the beach home - and schools of spanish we easy to locate. Matt put several more in the boat - and after one last try for a King at the Mass - we headed in. I got on the board with 4.1 black 

Getting ready to go up the fish fry and see what held up - That Matt is one fishing fool! 

Keith

Sorry about the blurry pic, I thin I got fish slime on the phone when I handed to my sister for the pic!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you a charter for hire captain or a inshore charter boat?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Kim said:


> Are you a charter for hire captain or a inshore charter boat?


 Niether, I was one of the volunteer captains for take kids fishing program championed by old flathead. 

Update... cobe held up for first place, so did the black snapper.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Then all I can do is quote Bill and Ted and say "most excellent"! That sounds like something I would have fun doing.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

awesome!! that is a niiice late cobia


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nice gesture*

Great work Mullethead and nice gesture to take the kids out, sincerely wish I would have been around to take a bunch as well. Well done !


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice work capt'n!!! and nice summer cobe.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I had no idea you were one of the volunteer boats. Great job!

We weighed your cobia's daughter right ahead of you  That picture does not do your cobia justice.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweet trip. 

I told Mullethead that the sight of the AJ's, blacks, reds, and cobia swarming around our boat would be the screen saver to my mind for time to come. 

Guys you should've seen it, there were remora three plus at a time shaking the chum bag as Keeper AJ's stormed through and big puffs of pink cloud exploded under the surface. At one time (which lasted for at least 25 mins) you could look down and see at least 6-8 keeper Aj's and a dozen red plus the sneaky black in not more then a 5yd radius of the stern going crazy.

Before we left the dock Mullethead told us if it goes right we'd pick out the fish we wanted. He was right.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Swhiting, - thanks and sorry about that - most years any cobe wins that division - just bad timing for me to show up right behind you! 

Hellcat - you da man for hanging in there after getting that extra jewlery in you hand ! 

BHFT with all the kids is great fun 

Keith


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

thats awsome Keith great catching as always.and 3 chears for the young man trying to hang in there .I have known a few grown men who wouldn't try as hard to hang and keep fishing.good on you guys and congrats.


----------

